# Anyone attend ETC's CUE?



## ejsandstrom (Mar 11, 2013)

I just saw that they are having another one in June or July. Has anyone been to this yet? What was the over all agenda? I want to know if this is worth a trip. I use their dimming and S4Jrs but not consoles, I want to know that I am not going to be wasting my time learning to use something I will never see. 

Thanks


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 11, 2013)

ETC's CUE - July 22nd-25th, 2013 Link to previous cue (Sounds like a console command, doesn't it?)
I could have sworn we had a discussion thread on the first biyearly one, but all I could find was http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...t-end-user-workshop-company-headquarters.html . EDIT: Here it is: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/...w-products-unveiled-cue-etc-gio-led-s4-2.html (Skip to post#88 and post #115 for relevant info from an actual attendee.)

ejsandstrom said:


> ... Has anyone been to this yet? What was the over all agenda? I want to know if this is worth a trip. I use their dimming and S4Jrs but not consoles, I want to know that I am not going to be wasting my time learning to use something I will never see.


Random, personal thoughts...
If you have no foreseeable plans or possibilities to use/purchase new equipment, don't go.
If you have a good relationship with your friendly, local dealer or ETC rep willing to demo new products to you (preferably in your facility), don't go.
If you've already drank the Kool-Aid, don't go.
If you don't attend LDI/USITT/other trade shows, go.
If ETC swag is important to you, go.
If you want to tour the factory and see lighting products being designed/manufactured, go.

.


----------



## DavidNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

Since you live less than 5 hours away and can drive in, might want to go. 

Love to have you stop by!

David


----------



## Edrick (Mar 11, 2013)

Where's it located?


----------



## DavidNorth (Mar 11, 2013)

It will be at the Monona Terrace Convention Center in Madison, WI.

David


----------



## sk8rsdad (Mar 11, 2013)

I was at the inaugural CUE and thoroughly enjoyed the experience. If the planets align I will likely go again. It will be good when ETC starts providing details but I expect they are busy with other marketing work this month. The clock continues to tick though so hopefully there will be an update soon.


----------



## ejsandstrom (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome, Thanks.


----------



## wolf825 (Mar 16, 2013)

FWIW, I went to the first CUE and it was a great time and lots of fun. Fred and his ice cream cart were great fun and everyone was very helpful and friendly. Lots of upfront personal time with EOS, ION, Element etc and all of ETC's products. ETC's staff were excellent and very accommodating. Also a great time for getting some views of new stuff coming (the then new ETC S4 LED was there). Plus I have friends in Madison so it was also a nice excuse to go visit and have the company pay for the trip and I also got to go see some great friends at Full Compass systems..  

-w


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 12, 2013)

With CUE a week away it's time to bump this thread. 

So who else might be going who wants to meet up. It sure would be swell to put some faces to names. I'm currently slated to present at the "CUE Attendee Showcase" sessions.


----------



## Amiers (Jul 12, 2013)

well how bout that the 22nd is my day off. I think I might make the trip as it is only an hour n a half away.


----------



## techietx (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll be there!


----------



## Amiers (Jul 12, 2013)

Well I take that back it is a 4 day event  I can't miss work as we have back to back doubles the 23 and 24. Yall have fun take lots of pictures.


----------



## starksk (Jul 15, 2013)

I look forward to seeing you all at CUE!

For those attending (and those who would like to see more about what is happening at CUE), we have created a free app for iOS and Android.

Shameless plug only because I helped write the apps


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 28, 2013)

To those who attended, or presented, or exhibited, how was it?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jul 29, 2013)

derekleffew said:


> To those who attended, or presented, or exhibited, how was it?



Fred's keynote was fun. Don Holder's keynote was educational. Ben Pearcy's session on Multimedia covered a heck of a lot of ground in a very short time but gave me some ideas about how to structure and control a streaming media network should the need ever arise. Ted Ohl and Barbara Pook covered the evolution of rigging and provided a fascinating glimpse into how we got to where we are and where things are likely going in the future.

I didn't see SteveTerry's presentation on the evolution of lighting systems but heard nothing but good things about it.

ETC gave a sneak peek of the Cobalt to their Congo users. They also showed off their latest creations and mentioned that 8 or 9 new products were coming out this year, some of which they were fairly open about like Ion PC and a migration path from Windows XP for Ion and Element owners which should allow for multi-touch displays and SSDs for those consoles.

Attendance was down from 2 years ago so it felt more relaxed and there was more one-on-one time with the experts.


----------



## STEVETERRY (Aug 20, 2013)

sk8rsdad said:


> Fred's keynote was fun. Don Holder's keynote was educational. Ben Pearcy's session on Multimedia covered a heck of a lot of ground in a very short time but gave me some ideas about how to structure and control a streaming media network should the need ever arise. Ted Ohl and Barbara Pook covered the evolution of rigging and provided a fascinating glimpse into how we got to where we are and where things are likely going in the future.
> 
> I didn't see SteveTerry's presentation on the evolution of lighting systems but heard nothing but good things about it.
> 
> ...



For those that are interested, here's a link to videos of some of the CUE presentations, including one by yours truly:


CUE 2013 - YouTube


ST


----------

